# Shit happens



## espandalucía

Hello 
I was wondering how one would say 'shit happens' in greek. I tried googling (lame I know) but I seriously don't trust this stuff. This is my first question on this site, I usually just respond, so please let me know any mistakes I may have made.

obviously if there is no direct translation in greek I'd like a similar saying, short preferably if thats okay, and maintaining its somewhat vulgar feel.  Thank you !


----------



## Eltheza

Hello espandalucía!

I've found this on a Greek website: "... για όλα *τα σκατά* που *συμβαίνουν* στον κόσμο..."

I've also heard it; I used to live in Greece. It's very close to the English, though it doesn't of course have the *it/shit* 'play on words'.

It'll be interesting to read what other members think)!


----------



## Δημήτρης

> I've found this on a Greek website: "... για όλα *τα σκατά* που *συμβαίνουν* στον κόσμο..."
> 
> I've also heard it; I used to live in Greece. It's very close to the English, though it doesn't of course have the *it/shit* 'play on words'.



I'm not sure if it's the same. Your example makes me think that the written strongly cares about what happens, while the English expression shows indifference (at least that's how I understand it). Much like C'est la vie in French.

Unfortunately, I can't think of an equivalent right now.


----------



## an-alfabeto

*"Και οι μαλακίες είναι στο πρόγραμμα"* ("Las gilipolleces están también previstas en el programa". La palabra griega "μαλακίες" en este caso significaría "joderse") seems to me a good equivalent and with the value of the classic ones. 
Another alternative, more close to the english expression: "Είναι και τα σκατά στο πρόγραμμα" ("La mierda también está prevista en el programa").
Let's see if *Eltheza* agrees.


----------



## Eltheza

Είναι ότι πρέπει - just the job;-))!


----------



## espandalucía

Thank you all, gracias gracias. These all seem great, thanks for the help, I'm still learning the language so I appreciate all the help I can get. Muchas gracias por explicarlo en español también, jaja.


----------



## elineo

espandalucía said:


> Thank you all, gracias gracias. These all seem great, thanks for the help, I'm still learning the language so I appreciate all the help I can get. Muchas gracias por explicarlo en español también, jaja.



¿Porqué nos haces hablar de mierda? Somos personas muy serias....
saluditos


----------

